# September POTM Tie Breaker



## runnah (Nov 3, 2014)

We had a tie. 10 Days to decide the winner.

1. Osprey #1 - Coastalconn






2. Lucky Shot - Raincheck


----------



## sm4him (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know; I kinda hope it ends in a tie again. These are both just such stunningly excellent photos; they both deserve to win.

Choosing one is just going to require a coin toss.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2014)

Tough choice.


----------



## waday (Nov 3, 2014)

It is a real tough choice between the two. I've always wanted to get a photo like #2 of my dog, so I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 3, 2014)

They're both winners.


----------

